# Any baking ideas for kids?



## Kei (Oct 26, 2009)

F loves to cook, and as it's half term we'd usually be making something yummy as a treat.  Any suggestions of recipes we could use that are fairly low-carb?  It's no fun making a batch of gingerbread men or cakes then only being allowed to eat a teeny bit!

Kei


----------



## bev (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Kei,

If F carb counts - then you can make anything and work out the carbs and just cover with insulin required. Sorry if you dont carb count, I have no idea how to work things out if not carb counted.Bev



Or you could maybe make sugar free jellies with fresh fruit in with fresh cream on top - not the same as baking i know - but still fun!


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 27, 2009)

Just wondering if rice crispy cakes would be any good? There can't be that many carbs in a small amount of rice crispies, and chocolate is low GI .

Maybe you could add nuts or seeds or dried fruit to make them healthier?


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 27, 2009)

Or another thought, how about making some tasty wholemeal bread from scratch to have for lunch etc?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 27, 2009)

Pigeon said:


> Just wondering if rice crispy cakes would be any good? There can't be that many carbs in a small amount of rice crispies, and chocolate is low GI .
> 
> Maybe you could add nuts or seeds or dried fruit to make them healthier?



We used to put raisins in ours, other dried fruit was hard to find in the dark ages. You could use something more interesting like cranberries or cherries now though.


----------



## Kei (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes, we do carb count.

I'm liking the idea of the crispy cakes with dried fruit in.  Thanks!

The jellies are a great plan too, and F's little brother will like making them too.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi - I know it's no help for this half term, but I posted this link on another thread, it's for a free Canderel cookbook, which might be useful.  (You do have to register, but it doesn't take long at all.

http://www.canderel.uk.com/static/cookbook.php

xx


----------



## Kei (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you, Helen!!!  That's a great idea.  Any new recipes are very welcome.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 29, 2009)

*loaves, cakes and soups*

I recently found a recipe for cheese and courgette loaf, in an Asda magazine, I think - I was looking for some way to use up our glut of garden courgettes, but I reckon children would enjoy grating cheese and courgettes, as long as you stop them before they grate their fingers! No sugar, just carbohydrates from flour, and I made a couple of loaves, using whatever combination of wholemeal and white flour I had at the time. 
Or carrot cake - relatively low carbohydrate, but high fat / oil content.
Not baking, I know, but making soups can be fun too - I particulalry like making and eating mushroom soup, and pumpkin soup is very seasonal...


----------

